# Puppy Help



## ZStotts (May 7, 2013)

Hi! 

I am new to the Vizsla breed and have some questions regarding their play habits with other pups. I have an 8 week old Vizsla pup, Lily, and my fiance has an 8 week old Australian Cattle, Riley. When we first picked them up, they seemed to hit it off and played with each other very well. However, as of late, Lily has been stalking Riley and grabbing her by the back of the neck. It started out as playful, but has gotten more intense. 

I am not sure if this is typical for Vizslas, as they are a hunting breed, or if I should be concerned. Is she trying to assert her dominance over Riley, or is she hunting her? 

Also, Lily has an obsession with eating mulch, rocks, flowers, and sticks. She is currently teething and I am not sure if it is due to that or something else. I give her ice cubes to chew on as well as bones and teething toys. What else should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if the play behaviour you describe is typical for a Vizsla, but I'm pretty sure it's typical for an 8 week old puppy. 

Be careful about letting them munch on mulch... It can be deadly. Oh... and by the way, ZSotts, welcome to the forums!! ;D ;D ;D More puppy photos, please.


----------



## ZStotts (May 7, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome! 

She has her first vet check-up, since being with me, this weekend, so I am hoping the vet will have a solution to the object eating problem. 

More pictures will come!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My Poor Champ Big Rud and please excuse me

even his Nuts look like a Hornet at times have blasted him from my 10.5 week Willow the Beast ;D

and play times over the pit and shake the head bites

She a birdy as heck great dog

but a chewer and biter

and Rudy gets it bad and He is so kind and takes it all due He knows this is His Girl and future mate.

Last night pre bed back yard last call potty and runs she so tore into him and the facts the baby teeth are like little razor wires.

I finally made Him stand her down and chest her

a 68lb Stud should not be a chew toy to me 

and mulch and bark watch this bad products if ate.

Each day with any learning growing pup there is new tools to apply be happy make it fun stay firm

and think outside the little box most love.

I don't need a paper shreader anymore :-\

Willow baby girl come here

and begin and thanks :


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

ZStotts, your best solution to the problem of object eating is going to be constant supervision, and teaching of the command, "Leave It"!!  You could start on that command right now.  Patience and consistency. Repetition, repetition, repetition. Reward for good behavior.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Z and congrats on your new pup, beautiful! 

As others have said mulch can be toxic, sometimes containing the same toxic chemical present in cocoa.

Our girl has always played like this as well and so have her other puppy pals. Older dogs will almost always 'tell her off' for this but we still always supervise closely and only let her go into all out play mode with friendly and stable adult dogs. We'll just calmly separate when either has had enough or it gets a bit too rowdy. 

When in contact with more adult dogs I imagine your girl will learn very quickly.

Frozen carrots worked great for Nelly's teething, nice and natural too. Good luck!

Rudy I'm dying to see some recent photos of Willow the Beast!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

The play you describe sounds completely normal. 

Agree with other member's suggestions about the mulch in regards to constant supervision. We actually ended up re doing our back yard because we couldn't let Miles out there alone because he was eating the wood chips and grass constantly. Constant supervision or gate anything you don't want her getting into. 

Congrats on your pup!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Antlers worked well for us for Miles' teething


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Our pup stalked his best friend when he was a pup. (a 10lb wire-haired terrier), so I'd say it's typical behavior. Now he's more into stalking birds he sees when we're out hiking. Training an "enough" command it helpful if you think Lily and Riley are playing too rough or one of them is not having a good time. (tail between legs, hiding underneath things) For the enough command, just say the word and physically separate them for 30+ seconds. Then let them back at it. It's a tough concept, so repetition is key to getting it down.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I am their chew toy, LOL. 
Once they grow up and learn to control their energy, that is. I play wrestle with them but have no bruises or scars to show for. 

When the boy young  he ate everything like a vacuum cleaner. I cleaned more soccer fields of garbage wrappers and Mickey D's leftovers than professional sanitary engineers.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D

Trust this

after she tendorized his golden jewels great ;D

Take her down Rudy 

My Nuts maybe next" :-[

LOL

Live yesterday

The Beast one second a movie star next closing the bars of pains

and her baby growls deeper then any pit bull

and she could run a paper mill productive

and earn shreader of the month 

Don' t ask to see the flowers

she pollen them some""


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful Rudy. Nelly has gone for a nut or two as well! :


----------

